# Intimidator UTV



## Bigcountry2231 (Nov 1, 2011)

Trying to compare the different UTV side by side use will be flat ground, mud, sand, rock, hills. Comparing polaris, mule, rhino, intimidator


----------



## Hermio (Mar 8, 2015)

On paper, Intimidator has the most work capacity in that group, but not very sporty. Still, with 10-11" of suspension travel, it can handle trails within its speed capability. I bought one. Time will tell.


----------

